

BGP and the System of Trust That Runs the Internet - tvvocold
https://blog.opendns.com/2015/06/18/bgp-and-the-system-of-trust-that-runs-the-internet-pt-1/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9780581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9780581)

------
tvvocold
FYI：Read part two here:

[https://blog.opendns.com/2015/06/25/bgp-and-the-system-of-
tr...](https://blog.opendns.com/2015/06/25/bgp-and-the-system-of-trust-that-
runs-the-internet-pt-2/)

~~~
idlewords
Why is this in two parts? The first bit is barely 800 words long.

~~~
tomkwok
And its typeface 'tradegothic_cn' is too 'thin', especially for main body
text. It looks awful IMO.

\---

Some more related posts:
[https://blog.cloudflare.com/tag/bgp/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/tag/bgp/)

~~~
evmar
Since we're already off-topic, let me plug my Chrome extension that I
frequently use to fix pages just like this:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/text-
fix/ofafkoecd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/text-
fix/ofafkoecdjghmmjibcbelabbllfoeidb)

